# Where are you on the Kinsey scale?



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

It gets mentioned here and there, but I couldn't find a thread dedicated to it.










I'm a 2, myself.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, that puts me at a 2. Huh.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't fit anywhere on the Kinsey scale.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

tuna said:


> I don't fit anywhere on the Kinsey scale.


Really, seems to cover the whole spectrum. Unless you're asexual I suppose.

Fall at a zero myself.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

tuna said:


> I don't fit anywhere on the Kinsey scale.


How would you describe yourself?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Since I can't quite decide on 1 or 2, I'm going to say 1.5. 

Am I breaking any rules? :wink:


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Since I can't quite decide on 1 or 2, I'm going to say 1.5.
> 
> Am I breaking any rules? :wink:


ERROR. ERROR. Does not compute.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

wamphyrithrall said:


> since i can't quite decide on 1 or 2, i'm going to say 1.5.
> 
> Am i breaking any rules? :wink:


Integers Only!

;-)


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Somewhere between 0 and 1.

(But I voted 1.)


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> How would you describe yourself?


I'm not sure. I just know that I'm not anywhere on this scale -- I'm not heterosexual and I'm not homosexual. I'm not in-between those two sexualities, either.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

hziegel said:


> ERROR. ERROR. Does not compute.





TheLuckyOne said:


> Integers Only!
> 
> ;-)


FINE. I'll vote two since I'm feeling rebellious today. It could be a one tomorrow.

... I'm almost certain these numbers are subject to change for an individual, anyway.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Zero for me.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

tuna said:


> I'm not sure. I just know that I'm not anywhere on this scale -- I'm not heterosexual and I'm not homosexual. I'm not in-between those two sexualities, either.


Are you Pansexual maybe?


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Are you Pansexual maybe?


not exactly. I usually just go with the descriptor "queer," because it's easier than trying to explain everything.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm probably a 2 or a 3, but more pansexual than anything (although I have a very low sex drive, I don't believe myself to be asexual).

I voted 3.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Probably a 6 because I've never had any incidental heterosexual experiences. Although I sometimes find girls hot, I don't really have the desire to take it further than that, though I wouldn't exclude them completely at the same time. But I don't think that's enough to make me a 5. Maybe 5.68?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait, am I still a 2 if I intentionally had a homosexual experience and hated it? :/


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

1. 

I kissed a girl(s) and liked it, for the emotional aspects... but I'm not really interested in full-sex with other women.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

Define incidental.....? =/


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

NekoNinja said:


> Define incidental.....? =/


I haven't found a good definition.

I say I'm a 2, but I don't have an experiential base for that claim. I know I like vaginas a lot. But I like penises too, just not quite as much. When you move on to the rest of the body, I like a more feminine or androgynous look, which many boys pull off well, and when it comes to personality, I like a personality that avoids gender stereotypes all together, but if you must go by stereotypes, I prefer a more gentle, feminine personality, but please don't be a pushover.

That's how I made my choice...I don't know how anyone else made theirs.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to go with 2 for myself. Somewhere between 1 and 2 anyway.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hmm..... 2.5?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

tuna said:


> not exactly. I usually just go with the descriptor "queer," because it's easier than trying to explain everything.


Yup, I like Queer for myself. I put that on one post, or another, that I describe myself as Queer Femme.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

I think I'm at about 2.25.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Between 2 or 3, though I voted for 2. I like feminine-looking men, I like vaginas, but I also generally like those with stereotypically masculine personalities better.


----------



## lyricalnuisance (May 6, 2011)

I am a very, very solid 3. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a 1 maybe a 1.5. I dont have any interest in men except incidentally viewing a male that is "attractive" and being aware of such.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Mr.Xl Vii said:


> I'm a 1 maybe a 1.5. I dont have any interest in men except incidentally viewing a male that is "attractive" and being aware of such.


The scale is actually based on sexual experience, not preference (weird right?) So unless you've given a guy a blowjob intentionally, you may want to revise that to 1 or more likely 0.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Zilch.Zero.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

hziegel said:


> The scale is actually based on sexual experience, not preference (weird right?) So unless you've given a guy a blowjob intentionally, you may want to revise that to 1 or more likely 0.


Shit...

well I haven't, but I'd totally be willing to for the right guy...


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

hziegel said:


> The scale is actually based on sexual experience, not preference (weird right?) So unless you've given a guy a blowjob intentionally, you may want to revise that to 1 or more likely 0.


It seems that makes me 0.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

hziegel said:


> The scale is actually based on sexual experience, not preference (weird right?) So unless you've given a guy a blowjob intentionally, you may want to revise that to 1 or more likely 0.


Really? well then I guess I'm a 0 then. That doesn't make any sense. You can be entirely homosexual but only have had sex with a girl. By that scale that would make you a 0


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

TheLuckyOne said:


> Shit...
> 
> well I haven't, but I'd totally be willing to for the right guy...


I had a full-out lesbian experience but I disliked it so meh. I'm either a 1 or a 2. Definitely not 0 considering how many girls I've kissed, made out with, groped, dry humped or fantasized about. xD But I'm pretty confident of my straightness regardless.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

@NekoNinja & @Mr.Xl Vii This is why the Kinsey scale is largely disregarded now. Nobody fits very accurately into it, and it doesn't say much about your actual preferences.


----------



## NekoNinja (Apr 18, 2010)

hziegel said:


> @NekoNinja & @Mr.Xl Vii This is why the Kinsey scale is largely disregarded now. Nobody fits very accurately into it, and it doesn't say much about your actual preferences.


scale epic fail is epic...


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

If the Kinsey scale is based on experience I'm N/A. (I've had no sexual experience at all.)

If it's based on preference, I'm a 2. I would have sex with a dude, but nothing romantically inclined. I'm afraid I've only had strong romantic feelings for women.


----------



## blu (May 13, 2011)

0. Definitely.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

0.

I really don't think that *wo*men are appealing in _that way_.

I'm really quite _boring _in my tastes sexually...


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

MissJordan said:


> 0.
> 
> I really don't think that men are appealing in _that way_.
> 
> I'm really quite _boring _in my tastes sexually...


But _Miss_Jorden, wouldn't that make you a 6?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

0 in spirit, 0 in deed. 

Thank God I've got _one _part of my life that's unambiguous.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

MissJordan said:


> So, someone who supresses their strong homosexual desire by having sex with members of the opposite sex would score a 0?
> 
> Wow, _what a flawless system._


I just noticed you are a type 4 too. 
*cries, rips shirt* I have no son.


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know.
Sexuality baffles me.

I'm a.. hmm..

Queer pansexual lesbian who has had bouts of asexualism?
(I've also dabbled in narcissexualism)

Fuckit.

To hell with your scales! I BURN THEM ALL! D:


----------



## b0oradl3y (Jul 18, 2010)

6

I've never had any desire to be sexually involved with a woman.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

0 I suppose, I have no attraction to men, but I don't have a strong sex drive, so... eh


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I think I would be 1. I've never been attracted to a man in real life, but I've had gay fantasies since I was young.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

I'm pretty hetero because most people I've found hot are guys, (occasionally, tomboys)

But I have absolutely no attraction towards 99.9999999999% of guys I've seen, because they're too masculine (-_-)

So I guess I'm around 1?


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Btw, my friend, who currently identifies as gay (has turned down 3 girls in college and had a few short didn't-go-anywhere "relationships" in high school), said that he might be a 4 or 5 on Kinsey scale, saying "I think I can like girls if I try harder."

ಠ_ಠ

Wtf, someone please tell me he's totally not a 4 and in denial. I might still find it pretty believable if he said 5, but not 4, that's too legit bi. Thoughts?


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

ficsci said:


> Btw, my friend, who currently identifies as gay (has turned down 3 girls in college and had a few short didn't-go-anywhere "relationships" in high school), said that he might be a 4 or 5 on Kinsey scale, saying "I think I can like girls if I try harder."
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Wtf, someone please tell me he's totally not a 4 and in denial. I might still find it pretty believable if he said 5, but not 4, that's too legit bi. Thoughts?


Let him be. <3


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

I had never heard of this Kinsey scale before reading this thread.
I like it very much, it's very organized. As others were discussing, 
I also prefer that it refer to preference over experience.

As for myself, both experience and preference brings me
to 2. 

I like that now I have a very easy way of describing my 
sexuality if it ever comes up in a serious way. I can say, "2 
on the Kinsey scale". If they don't know what that is, then 
the knowledge of this system will be spread by the conversation. 
That's an A + with two gold stars!


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd say about a 1. Aside from some fleeting crushes and fantasies about other women, I'm not sexually attracted to them.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

*KINSEY​*
As in all things in life... I'm a _zero_. :crying:

Seriously, though, yeah. I have no sexual experience with, or sexual interest in, members of the same sex.

*KLEIN​*

​
So, one can be emotionally gay? That's fascinating.


----------



## tuna (Jun 10, 2010)

Stephen said:


> So, one can be emotionally gay? That's fascinating.


Yep. It's possible to be a heteroromantic bisexual (a person who has a sexual attraction to people of two genders, but only has romantic feelings for people of a different gender), a panromantic asexual (a person who has romantic feelings for people of any gender, but has no sexual attraction to people of any gender), etc. Romantic and sexual attraction can be different. C:


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

tuna said:


> Yep. It's possible to be a heteroromantic bisexual (a person who has a sexual attraction to people of two genders, but only has romantic feelings for people of a different gender), a panromantic asexual (a person who has romantic feelings for people of any gender, but has no sexual attraction to people of any gender), etc. Romantic and sexual attraction can be different. C:


That makes perfect sense to me. Thank you for explaining it.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I'm hesitant to say that I'm _exactly_ a 3, but I'm definitely somewhere between 2 and 4. I should let my sexual preferences crystallize more before deciding on a more specific number.


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

android654 said:


> Really, seems to cover the whole spectrum. Unless you're asexual I suppose.
> 
> Fall at a zero myself.


Don't forget those dear pansexuals


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

tuna said:


> I'm not sure. I just know that I'm not anywhere on this scale -- I'm not heterosexual and I'm not homosexual. I'm not in-between those two sexualities, either.


Are you asexual. X is supposed to represent asexual according to Kinsey from what I can remember


----------



## thor odinson (May 21, 2011)

hziegel said:


> Wait, am I still a 2 if I intentionally had a homosexual experience and hated it? :/


When Kinsey did his studies he found out that people "had experiences" and "reacted to" and I'm guessing he based the scale on the combination of these two characteristics. I suppose it's up to each individual to interpret as they see fit. Whether they base their number on their "experiences" or "reactions" or "both".

So no one can tell you this apart from you. It's up to you to interpret.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I am almost certainly a 5.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Stephen said:


> *KINSEY​*
> As in all things in life... I'm a _zero_. :crying:
> 
> Seriously, though, yeah. I have no sexual experience with, or sexual interest in, members of the same sex.
> ...


I went to the site and filled out the grid as best as someone who has never had a relationship or sex can do. For the question that asked about sex, I just gave a typical heterosexual male answer as I most likely would have sex with a woman first.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

To test the Klein grid, I answered 100% hetero for every question except the last one (what do you identify as) and put "homosexual only." Apparently that last question has a 25% effect on your emotional gaiety.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

1 for preference and 0 for experience. I find some women attractive but I'd never want to get involved with one physically.

And of course I find it a bit silly to base it on experience because many people are aware of their sexuality without acting on it, for various reasons.

And doesn't being in love or being infatuated count as experience? Feelings are as real as action, IMO.


----------



## MiriUchiha (Jun 9, 2011)

On the test I got a 3, but I think I'm 4. =/


----------



## PrinceinExile (Dec 29, 2010)

I think I broke another scale.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

Completely Heterosexual.


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel like a should be a 2.5. . . and I'm not completely sure that Kinsey didn't like integers =p but, I guess, as much as I'm Bi - I'm probably considered a 2 =/


----------



## BlueCherokee (Jul 12, 2011)

> And of course I find it a bit silly to base it on experience because many people are aware of their sexuality without acting on it, for various reasons.
> 
> And doesn't being in love or being infatuated count as experience? Feelings are as real as action, IMO.


Exactly. Thank you! ^^


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Somewhere between 1-2. Girls always make the first move on me, but I've never passed making out with a girl. 
I don't necessarily want to try, but a bit curious. My preference is bi-sexual guys I suppose, I'm not sure...


----------



## saltare (Jun 17, 2011)

I find women beautiful but I am never sexually attracted to them. I put myself at a 1


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

RyRyMini said:


> Probably a 6 because I've never had any incidental heterosexual experiences. Although I sometimes find girls hot, I don't really have the desire to take it further than that, though I wouldn't exclude them completely at the same time. But I don't think that's enough to make me a 5. Maybe 5.68?


same for me, but I voted a 6.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Sometimes I turn myself on. Does that make me a 2? ;D


----------



## Exemplar (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm at a Zero.

Sorry fellas, but I'm all for the ladies


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not on the Kinsey scale. I'm not on the Klein scale either.

I tried it, and this is the closest I could get, but there were some questions where there was no accurate answer for me. 









So, I'll give my actual answers here:
*To whom are you sexually attracted?* 
androgynes of either sex, gay males, bisexual males, biromantic males, transgender males, and feminine males, but I am exclusively attracted to people I believe are demisexuals, to the point where I consider non-demisexuality a dealbreaker. 

*With whom have you actually had sex?* 
Straight males. One bisexual female in college. Nobody at all in the past few years, unless non-physical forms of intimate bonding count, as I believe they should.

*About whom are your sexual fantasies?* 
In my sexual fantasies, I am usually a male. They are usually about other males, if they aren't too abstract to have people in them. When they are about real people, they are about homosexual encounters with people of the opposite sex, (because I am physically female in real life), even when the other person is a straight male that I am doing gay things to. I have no idea how to classify that.

*Who do you feel more drawn to or close to emotionally?*
I feel close to whomever is compatible with me. Usually, those people are feminine males or androgynes, but occasionally I bond with non-masculine lesbians. 

*Which gender do you socialize with?*
Neither in real life. I socialize with all genders online, although my closest friends are usually gay men and androgynous lesbians. 

*In which community do you like to spend your time? in which do you feel most comfortable? what is the sexual identity of the people with whom you socialize?*
The LGBT community. Most of my friends are gay, lesbian, bisexual, transgender, asexual, androgynous, or have other gender/orientation complications that can't be so neatly labeled. 

*How do you label, identify, or think of yourself?*
I think of myself as a non-gendered person who loves other people if they are psychologically and emotionally compatible with me. Ideally, I would like to be pansexual, but I have never felt a sexual attraction toward a female, even while being sexual with one. I have been attracted to a transgender man who had a vagina, but that isn't even close to the same thing. 


So, Whatever I am, these scales don't seem to be made for complicated people like me. Answering honestly would involve identifying as either exclusively male or exclusively female, in order for words like "homosexual" and "heterosexual" to have any meaning.


----------



## Beak (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm definitely a 6


----------



## Caedus (Jul 31, 2011)

5 or a 6 so I'll round it to 5. It's rare compared to guys now, but I've found women attractive before and I've even been infatuated with a girl when I was younger.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I would say 0.5, to be the most accurate. The only way I would do something with another man is if I were completely drunk and not thinking straight (no pun intended).


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Well... I'm open minded. 

I have always been attracted to girls... since I saw my first thong in middle school. hehe 

But... being open minded, I thought maybe I'd try thinking about men and see if it worked as well. So I tried... and it didn't work. Completely unresponsive. 

So yeah, I'm a 0... and not just because I'm a homophobe.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

Best guess is I'm a 1. When I see naked people it reminds me of sex. XD Not with men though just straight sex.


----------



## srsly (Jun 10, 2011)

0.

Though, I wouldn't be attracted physically to another female,
I could see myself falling in love with the same gender.
Simply for the person.

I way prefer men though.
I'm super attracted to big, hairy, burly men.
Like Hugh Jackman.
Like, beards, hairy chests, 6'5", big build.
Ahh yeahhhhh.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

2 and a half i guess!


----------



## InterAlios (Apr 28, 2011)

4.7

I've found a few guys attractive, enjoyed penetrative sex with men but it's the ladies that get me worked up.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

The scales are outdated, the new thing now, that is looking more promising and gaining more research and exploration: Sexual Fluidity.


----------

